# New Driver agreement clauses - we don't get to negotiate



## Nootherchoice (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi all,
the link to the article describes the "new" pricing model in 14 cities in the US of A, decoupling the amount charged to the rider from the amount received by the driver. Of course in Ubers favour, did I even have to type that?
Don't for one moment think "it won't happen here!" because of the GST. The ATO doesn't care as long as its gets the GST from the drivers we will wear the cost on the amount charged to the rider.

http://fortune.com/2017/05/20/uber-new-pricing-angry-drivers/


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

I hope they do try it on here. All we drivers need is another shove and that'll be the impetus for a class action. If Uber wants to openly commit fraud, they deserve to have their ass handed to them.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Nootherchoice said:


> Hi all,
> the link to the article describes the "new" pricing model in 14 cities in the US of A, decoupling the amount charged to the rider from the amount received by the driver. Of course in Ubers favour, did I even have to type that?
> Don't for one moment think "it won't happen here!" because of the GST. The ATO doesn't care as long as its gets the GST from the drivers we will wear the cost on the amount charged to the rider.


More likely the drivers will finally revolt in regards to this absurd, unjust, unfair and incorrect GST ruling by the ATO and all of Australia will be on our side.

It is a shame we have some drivers amongst us who actively support the ATO ruling.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

fields said:


> More likely the drivers will finally revolt in regards to this absurd, unjust, unfair and incorrect GST ruling by the ATO and all of Australia will be on our side.
> 
> It is a shame we have some drivers amongst us who actively support the ATO ruling.


It is what is.Compliance an interesting factor and the outcome.


----------



## mmjljhlkjhlk (Mar 27, 2017)

fields said:


> It is a shame we have some drivers amongst us who actively support the ATO ruling.


if you not happy with ATO ruling, Appeal it in writing to Inspector-General of Taxation , http://igt.gov.au/, 
you have to prove Uber not platform provider and it's a taxi service provider and you are an employee
first part not that hard to prove

You can also write to to Fairwork Australia , if they say your an employee, then u don't have to worry , just bashing ATO here not going to do any good


----------

